# Biete: SPS Mitsubishi MELSEC FX



## thomb (21 Februar 2011)

Biete voll funktionstüchtige Compakt-SPS von Mitsubishi an:


*MELSEC FX0-20MR-ES*
Betriebsspannung: 230V AC 
Ausgangsspannung zum Anschluss der Sensoren: 24V DC 
digitale Eingänge: 12 
Relaisausgänge: 8 

45 EUR VB zzgl. Versand:  versichert mit DHL 6,90EUR
*MELSEC FX0-14MR-ES*

Betriebsspannung: 230V AC 
Ausgangsspannung zum Anschluss der Sensoren: 24V DC 
digitale Eingänge: 8 
Relaisausgänge: 6 

35 EUR VB zzgl. Versand:  versichert mit DHL 6,90EUR


----------



## rainer84 (26 Mai 2011)

Hast du vielleicht auch ein Verbindungskabel zum PC, das du verkaufen willst?
Meines ist nähmlich vor kurzem "kaputt gegangen"...


----------



## thomb (1 Juni 2011)

Ist alles verkauft.


----------

